#   >    1 (     )

## Alexey2010

" "  25.02.2010 -  : "     ",    24  26   .

----------


## M{}T

> " "  25.02.2010 -  : "     ",    24  26   .


        ,      :Wink:      ,   25.02.2010.          .
  ,                  ,  ""

----------


## Alexey2010

> ,          ,   25.02.2010.          .
>   ,                  ,  ""


          25- ,   .

----------


## M{}T

> 25- ,   .


   ?  ?

----------


## Alexey2010

> ?  ?


12 ,   :yes:

----------


## Anton N.

> " "  25.02.2010 -  : "     ",    24  26   .


1 7-  8-?  ,    ?     ?        ?          ?     ?      ?

----------


## M{}T

> 12 ,


      ,           .   ?        24  25?

----------


## Alexey2010

8,  8.1.14.72,    =>  ,    "      ()" =>  => 
"{._(509)}:       ()
		..               =  + ",
   ,  ,       : , ,  ..
      ,       ,    . 
  ,   . 
     .

----------


## M{}T

.         ))     .     ,     .

----------


## Alexey2010

> .         ))     .     ,     .


  1.0.14.4,   -              "  "

----------


## M{}T

> 1.0.14.4,   -              "  "


 ""-- -  / ,.
" "  01.01.2010    01.01.2010

----------


## Alexey2010

> ""-- -  / ,.
> " "  01.01.2010    01.01.2010


      ,  ,     25- ,  -   ,   ?

----------


## Anton N.

> "{._(509)}:       ()
> .. =  + "


   ?

----------


## Alexey2010

> ?

----------


## Anton N.

> 


     7-  8-  ,        ,    ,           ,        ...    ,       ?     ...       25,   ,     ... 
  ,                 ,       8- ...   -  ...

----------


## M{}T

> ,  ,     25- ,  -   ,   ?


-  ,

----------


## Alexey2010

> 7-  8-  ,        ,    ,           ,        ...    ,       ?     ...       25,   ,     ... 
>   ,                 ,       8- ...   -  ...


   ,  ,       ,  . 
     ?
   :

..                 =  + 1;          
..             =  + 
(.( (", ", [].., )), "=10");
..            =  [].;
..                = [].;
..                = [].;

        .

----------


## M{}T

,    .   ,         25.02.2010

----------


## Alexey2010

> ,    .   ,         25.02.2010


 ,    ,       26 ,         -    ,     .

----------


## M{}T

> ,    ,       26 ,         -    ,     .


     24 ?

----------


## Alexey2010

> 24 ?


      - .

----------


## M{}T

> - .


      25      26     26

----------


## Alexey2010

> 25      26     26


    25 (       ),     26    !  :Frown:

----------


## M{}T

> 25 (       ),     26    !


  :Wink: !     ,      .    . 201.04  25 ,     - .

----------


## Anton N.

> .


,       ,     ,  -     ,      ?

----------


## Anton N.

> !     ,      .    . 201.04  25 ,     - .


  ,     ,   ,        ...   -  ,     ...

----------


## Alexey2010

> !     ,      .    . 201.04  25 ,     - .


  !!!!!!!!! :Smilie:  
 ,        ,      .
      ,     ,           ,      (       ).

----------


## Anton N.

> !!!!!!!!! 
>  ,        ,      .
>       ,     ,           ,      (       ).


     ,   ,  ,      :Wink:      hands.dll  :Big Grin:

----------


## @t

(    ,      )  "  ",         "      ()"

----------

